# Can Anybody Suggest CPT  code for Watchman DEvice



## vikas.maheshwari (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello,

One of our cardiologist performed Watchman Device for left atrial appandage.

Can any body suggest which CPT code i have to use.


----------



## heart123 (Sep 14, 2017)

33340


----------



## deeva456 (Sep 16, 2017)

If you do a "google" search for Watchman Device reimbursement you should find info from Boston Scientific. 

Good Luck!


----------

